# One DoD HD Program Now (PPV Movie)



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Well we have a movie in HD on DoD so it looks like we are getting close to some HD being added. 

It is "Evan Almighty" on PPV though.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Well we have a movie in HD on DoD so it looks like we are getting close to some HD being added.
> 
> It is "Evan Almighty" on PPV though.


Yea, but its free!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Well since it is free (showing free so hopefully no charge shows up for it) I decided to download it because I have already seen it so I didn't want to pay for it.

But so far the PQ is great. 

SD DoD programs I can watch live without a problem but this is the first HD program I have had a chance to test and I will need to let the program download some first before I can watch it so I don't catch up to live. I have a cable modem 8.5mb down and cannot even come close to watching it live. So far I am 5 minutes into the movie and it has been downloading for about 8 minutes.

A feature that would be great if was added would be the unit would be able to calculate your download speed and know how long it will take to download the program and it will not allow you to start watching it until it has downloaded enough that it knew you would not catch up to live until the very end.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Well since it is free (showing free so hopefully no charge shows up for it) I decided to download it because I have already seen it so I didn't want to pay for it.
> 
> But so far the PQ is great.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that's possible, the 360 does that when you download vids off marketplace. A pop-up tells you "ready to watch" and it's never been wrong in my experience (i.e. I haven't caught up).


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I think the purpose of the colors on the LIST screen is to give you an indication on whether you can watch without interruption. My experience is once the dl goes to yellow, you're ok.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Download update: 2 hours into download, 76% complete with a 6 mb DSL, I think that is acceptable for an HD VOD. I have not viewed it yet to check quality.


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Picture quality is great - 1080i, however no Dolby Digital 5.1? Download time seems reasonable for an HD movie. Keep it up DirecTv!


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi,

I'm downloading the movie now and am getting approx. 40 min/hour.

I didn't set and watch the download but the download status went from red to yellow in under an hour (meaning I should be able to watch it without waiting for the whole download).

I'm using a RoadRunner cable modem in San Diego with no special speed upgrades. Don't really know how to check my download speeds.

I watched the very begining of the movie and initially the quality looks good on my 48" Sharp LCD.

I've been waiting a long time for this and really happy it's getting there.

I'm really looking forward to watching box office flix that are available the same day (or week) they are released to DVD. If the quality is DVD or better and I can get top titles in a timely fashion, I would definitely cancel my account with Netflix and pay for the downloaded movies instead.

I would never download and pay for an SD version of a movie, like they offer now with Christmas 3. It would be too retro and VCR like to do it at $4.99 a pop.

It takes 48 to 52 hours to get a movie from Netflix (via snailmail). And that's only if it's available. Sometimes I have to wait a week to 2 weeks to get a Netflix movie. So I'm definitely estactic if I can get the same movie within 2 or 3 hours.

If everything goes well quality, content, timeliness wise this will definitely be my platform choice for obtaining and watching box office titles.

Regards


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm downloading "Evan Almighty" right now, too. But is it free, or $3.99? When I searched for "Evan Almighty" the VOD result showed $3.99. But when I searched under the "On Demand" menu for HD programs, it showed as $0.00. So which is it? Guess I'll know when I try to watch it?


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

Im on a 6 meg dsl with xbox live and utorrent on and im gettin like a percent every 2-3 minutes. I think thats pretty damn good.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

2 hr 29 min 90% 6mb comcast pq great next time i will dl hd just before bed.
havent seen hole movie yet but what i seen it looks good.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I just started the download - this will be my first "big" HD download over DoD, so I can't wait to see how long until it completes. Official start time... 6:23 PM. 

To be continued ...


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

6 Mbps cable
4 hours
85%

Pitiful


----------



## gopher_guy (Nov 19, 2007)

i was surfing thru dod and stumbled on it. saw it said "free" so i figured what the heck, give it a try.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Downloaded in 1:27, not too bad. If that rate is repeatable then can watch HD downloads in real time. 
What's this 24 hour business? If you're watching gets interrupted then you can't finish two days later?
Hmm... the Playlist says that it expires 3/31, that's as confusing as the pricing. 
PQ is good. My POS Yamaha stereo (next thing to get replaced) is so difficult to use that I can't tell from the display what the audio input is.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dettxw said:


> Downloaded in 1:27, not too bad. What's this 24 hour business? If you're watching gets interrupted then you can't finish two days later?
> PQ is good. My POS Yamaha stereo (next thing to get replaced) is so difficult to use that I can't tell from the display what the audio input is.


You only have 24 hours because it is actually a PPV movie.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

I watched more of the movie and my bose stereo reports Dolby 2.0 

That's not good. It needs to be Dolby 5.1 before I would pay for it.

Is that a lot to ask for, download wise?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I just started the download - this will be my first "big" HD download over DoD, so I can't wait to see how long until it completes. Official start time... 6:23 PM.
> 
> To be continued ...


I know at the 1 hour 9 minute mark it was 49% downloaded and the whole thing finished in under 2 hours, but I missed exactly how long it took.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

gpg said:


> I think the purpose of the colors on the LIST screen is to give you an indication on whether you can watch without interruption. My experience is once the dl goes to yellow, you're ok.


In my case, I would have to wait for green before I started watching HD content. I'm looking at about 3 hours to download using Comcast locally.

Merry Christmas!
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Racer88 said:


> 6 Mbps cable
> 4 hours
> 85%
> 
> Pitiful


This sounds like a networking issue or an ISP that is limiting your downloads. Your cable rate is faster than mine but I'm going to finish in about 3 hours.

Is your unit hardwired or wireless? Any reported networking errors in the router/switch logs?

Is your ISP notorious for rate manipulation?

Merry Christmas!
Tom


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Do people care how long it takes just to see how fast they can download it or what? Just because it takes four hours to download doesn't mean you need to wait anywhere near that to start watching it...

And I agree about the sound...in the whole scheme of things it's not that many more MBs to have DD 5.1

And I wonder what the res is for this movie...it's definitely better than SD VOD but not great - I wonder what res the DoD HD has to be to be called HD...


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

pdawg17 said:


> Do people care how long it takes just to see how fast they can download it or what? Just because it takes four hours to download doesn't mean you need to wait anywhere near that to start watching it...


I think people are interested in how long it takes to download because it does have a direct bearing on how long they have to wait to watch it uninterrupted. If it takes 4 hours for someone to download a 97 minute movie then they have to wait about 3 hours to start watching it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Watched "Evan Almighty" HD DOD tonight .... video quality was great, but disappointed no DD5.1 audio. I think it took a little over one hour to download via my FIOS 15Mbps connection.


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm curious, for those that have watched it, did the recording disappear after 24 hrs or do you still have it and just have to reorder it again for $0.00?


----------



## mrhoads (Dec 25, 2006)

bakerfall said:


> Yea, but its free!


Well my guide says its $3.99


----------



## mrhoads (Dec 25, 2006)

mrhoads said:


> Well my guide says its $3.99


Oops, HD is $0.00, My mistake


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mrhoads said:


> Oops, HD is $0.00, My mistake


If I searched for "Evan Almighty" using the normal search menu it shows up as VOD for $3.99. But if you look under the "On Demand" menu at the HD listings, it shows up for $0.00.


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

I just dl'ed it on my 5 meg Road Runner connection. It took from 10:30 til 1:50, so about 3 hours and 20 minutes. According to my router, the download ran at 4974 kbits/sec for the entire time, so I got it at the limit of my connection. Someone smarter than me could figure out how large the program is from the above data I bet  From the stats on my router, I am guessing 6-7 gigs or so

I hope they add more HD programs.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> If I searched for "Evan Almighty" using the normal search menu it shows up as VOD for $3.99. But if you look under the "On Demand" menu at the HD listings, it shows up for $0.00.


Aother oddity: After the HD download has completed, if you press INFO on "Evan Almighty" in the playlist, you'll see that it's listed as being VOD channel 1000 DTV at a cost of $0.00, and there's an option for "Purchases". Choose Purchases, and "Evan Almighty" is not listed. Should it be listed? Or should "Purchases" not be listed as an option on the Info page when the cost is $0.00 for the download?


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

but is the movie any good?


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

mganga said:


> but is the movie any good?


I thought the download time was totaly acceptable, the picture quality was good on my 48" lcd, the sound is not acceptable at DD2.0, and the movie itself was enjoyable (especially at $0.00), although a little corny it had good special effects.

I recommend watching the movie, but I would not pay for it until they provide DD5.1, I say this because I can get this movie on DVD from Netflix with 5.1 with my monthly subscription.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jmh139 said:


> I just dl'ed it on my 5 meg Road Runner connection. It took from 10:30 til 1:50, so about 3 hours and 20 minutes. According to my router, the download ran at 4974 kbits/sec for the entire time, so I got it at the limit of my connection. Someone smarter than me could figure out how large the program is from the above data I bet  From the stats on my router, I am guessing 6-7 gigs or so
> 
> I hope they add more HD programs.


You know they will.  As soon as the providers work out their bugs.



RobertHodge said:


> I thought the download time was totaly acceptable, the picture quality was good on my 48" lcd, the sound is not acceptable at DD2.0, and the movie itself was enjoyable (especially at $0.00), although a little corny it had good special effects.
> 
> I recommend watching the movie, but I would not pay for it until they provide DD5.1, I say this because I can get this movie on DVD from Netflix with 5.1 with my monthly subscription.


I'm surprised at the DD2.0, sounds like one of the bugs that needs to be worked out.

Merry Christmas!
Tom


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> ....
> I'm surprised at the DD2.0, sounds like one of the bugs that needs to be worked out.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> Tom


Has anyone found any DOD programs with DD5.1 audio?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Recorded it last night, took about 2:45 to complete download with a 6mb Cable connection. As others have noted the pic quality was pretty good, no glitching from the 15 mins I have watched so far.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I was downloading it and was at 50% when it disappeared. I checked the history and it showed deleted. I did not delete it. I went back into the DOD menu and it is gone.

I think DirecTV pulled the plug!


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

it's not on my dod HD menu..still no movies there at all. 

did anyone actually get this free


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I got it for $0.00 last night, but it looks like it's been pulled from the list of available downloads.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

mganga said:


> but is the movie any good?


yea reall funny


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

D*HR-20 said:


> I'm curious, for those that have watched it, did the recording disappear after 24 hrs or do you still have it and just have to reorder it again for $0.00?


it is still on my playlist dl it yesterday afternoon


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Has anyone found any DOD programs with DD5.1 audio?


There have been a few Starz on Demand movies in 5.1. Monster House is the first one that comes to mind. I only remember that one because it was the first time I saw the blue light turn on with my Sony amp.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

newsposter said:


> it's not on my dod HD menu..still no movies there at all.
> 
> did anyone actually get this free


i got it free yesterday just ck it is no longer there they must have removed it


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

It's all the fault of DBS Talk.:lol: They must have had too many people hearing about it on here.:lol: I tried d/ling it this afternoon and after 2 hours only 9% had d/led then it disappeared from my list and from On Demand.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks like a case of you snooze you loose.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Glad I check here frequently!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Well..if they're that quick at fixing this "issue", how 'bout somthing being done for TMC authorizations? It's been two weeks and I still can't download "The Movie Channel" DOD...says I need to subscribe.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

O'well i must have snoozed on this one  maybe next time


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I just happened to find it during my usual checks of the BOD offers yesterday and was extremely impressed with the PQ. The audio was a little disappointing, but I can't complain... it was free! D)

And yes, our family enjoyed the movie very much.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

why does everything that appears on this board show up on swannis?

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dondemand122407.htm


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

My download took 11 hours (1.5M), apparently completed (last I saw was 98%), and was then the 1 hr 37 minute movie was Cancelled according to History. I never got to see the movie.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

newsposter said:


> why does everything that appears on this board show up on swannis?
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/dondemand122407.htm


swanni doesnt even know what the hell he is talking about. DOD is not being tested in select homes any HR20 user as of now can get it. He also said that majority of the movies need o be paid for............BS thats pay per view movies. If you have starz you get tons of movies.......and quite a bit even without them.

oh and on a side note i hope that Strz kicks up HD now. A lot of their movies and the early premiers mention that the program is offered in HD.


----------



## Altcool (Jun 11, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> If I searched for "Evan Almighty" using the normal search menu it shows up as VOD for $3.99. But if you look under the "On Demand" menu at the HD listings, it shows up for $0.00.


When i search under the On demand menu for HD i get no results But if i do a menu search "Evan Almighty" for example it shows up as vod HD what gives


----------



## Directvtoyou (Oct 12, 2007)

Altcool said:


> When i search under the On demand menu for HD i get no results But if i do a menu search "Evan Almighty" for example it shows up as vod HD what gives


It just shows that its in HD and on VOD but the HDVOD version is not there for download. The vod version that is up is in SD.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

I just checked and Evan Almighty HD is back again. This time the price shows $4.99 (instead of $0.00).

I don't plan on downloading again, but I'm interested if they changed the sound from DD2.0 to DD5.1 (or if they changed only the price).


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

RobertHodge said:


> I just checked and Evan Almighty HD is back again. This time the price shows $4.99 (instead of $0.00).
> 
> I don't plan on downloading again, but I'm interested if they changed the sound from DD2.0 to DD5.1 (or if they changed only the price).


I guess we shall wait and find out.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

RobertHodge said:


> I'm interested if they changed the sound from DD2.0 to DD5.1 (or if they changed only the price).


I would be shocked if it wasn't exactly the same one they had up before, just with the correct price this time.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

We are up to 3 HD movies on DOD.

Evan Almighty, The Hoax and Mr Brooks. All $4.99

Looking forward to seeing stuff from Starz and others.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> I would be shocked if it wasn't exactly the same one they had up before, just with the correct price this time.


I discovered you can warch the 1st part of a movie before you have to pay

So I downloaded a small portion of all 3 HD movies and found that Evan Almighty was srill DD2.0 but the other 2 are DD5.1 The PQ looks good for all 3.

So now I'm very encouraged that the demise of Netflix is on the horizon (assuming lots more titles will come)


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

RobertHodge said:


> I discovered you can warch the 1st part of a movie before you have to pay
> 
> So I downloaded a small portion of all 3 HD movies and found that Evan Almighty was srill DD2.0 but the other 2 are DD5.1 The PQ looks good for all 3.
> 
> So now I'm very encouraged that the demise of Netflix is on the horizon (assuming lots more titles will come)


Yeah, and Netflix meant the demise of brick and mortar DVD stores.

And downloads meant the demise of CDs.

And TV meant the demise of movie theaters.


----------



## mikbro (Nov 9, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Yeah, and Netflix meant the demise of brick and mortar DVD stores.


I *think* you were being sarcastic... but the days of B&M video rental places are numbered ... http://www.bloggingstocks.com/2007/06/29/netflix-cuts-rates-blockbuster-closes-stores/

Even Netflix is preparing for a totally online experience and actively looking for partners w/STB to deliver their content to TV's (as opposed to the PC experience it now has).


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Well since it is free (showing free so hopefully no charge shows up for it) I decided to download it because I have already seen it so I didn't want to pay for it.
> 
> But so far the PQ is great.
> 
> ...


This would be an excellent feature... I think it should be there, especially for HD stuff.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

I not wishing ill-wll on Netflix. I've been a customer for years.

It's just they really need to get with the program or die.

Their streaming movies online are pathetic. So it's good to hear they are looking for alternatives. 

With technology, you snooze you lose.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Very true. Of course the whole infrastructure has to be ready. A lot of people just don't have the download speed for anything resembling "On Demand" delivery of HD programming over internet.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Very true. Of course the whole infrastructure has to be ready. A lot of people just don't have the download speed for anything resembling "On Demand" delivery of HD programming over internet.


I agree, but since there is lots of excess capacity on the backbone, only a better way to deliver internet to the home is needed.

It doesn't take much imagination to see it coming.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

I think most of us 'reasonable' folk wouldnt mind free HD vod even if it did take a day for a d/l. I wouldnt. I have enough on my tivos to watch for a long time and would have no problem planning a day out to watch something.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

newsposter said:


> I think most of us 'reasonable' folk wouldnt mind free HD vod even if it did take a day for a d/l. I wouldnt. I have enough on my tivos to watch for a long time and would have no problem planning a day out to watch something.


I agree. It took a little bit over 5 hrs to download Mr Brooks AND The Hoax with my 2MB Roadrunner Cable Modem.

So now I'm set to watch them this evening. I even doubt that we'll get around to watching them both tonight. But it's really great that I could get them so quickly. It would have taken 4 to 5 days (or more) from Netflix and snail mail.

Remember how Email vs Snail Mail turned out ?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

mikbro said:


> I *think* you were being sarcastic... but the days of B&M video rental places are numbered ... http://www.bloggingstocks.com/2007/06/29/netflix-cuts-rates-blockbuster-closes-stores/
> 
> Even Netflix is preparing for a totally online experience and actively looking for partners w/STB to deliver their content to TV's (as opposed to the PC experience it now has).


Yawn.

Too many people who don't know how to use all that technical stuff. Blockbuster and Hollywood are still doing good business around here.

Every generation has its doomsayers for current technology. I will believe it when it happens.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Too many people who don't know how to use all that technical stuff. Blockbuster and Hollywood are still doing good business around here.
> 
> Every generation has its doomsayers for current technology. I will believe it when it happens.


Can you deny that Blockbuster has changed their business model to compete ?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

RobertHodge said:


> Can you deny that Blockbuster has changed their business model to compete ?


No, I cannot but they aren't going away.

Blockbuster was over-penetrated in many areas anyway. Ten years ago, there were 4 BB stores within 5 miles for me as they bought up some local stores. There are now 2 and they seem to have people in them all the time. (BTW, the 2 other stores were closed long before Netflix or internet distribution.)

Closing stores? Gee, nobody ever does that and stays in business. The sky is falling.

Take VOD, for example. None of my friends or family who are set up for VOD use it. These are people who jumped on HDTV, though, so they are not luddites. And they all have Netflix and still visit video stores.

Hard copy may die someday but the death is overstated by technos.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> No, I cannot but they aren't going away.
> (partial reply)
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Cpt Guavaberry (Oct 16, 2007)

All 3 on my DoD says $4.99


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

RobertHodge;1366635Don't know if you heard said:


> No, it is often about marketing and making bad business decisions.
> 
> Heck, Sears pretty much went belly up when other stores were doing well.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cpt Guavaberry said:


> All 3 on my DoD says $4.99


Yep same here, maybe there will be some free HD content soon.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

As much as i liked the HD selections they should BETA them with Starz HD cause paying to test these isnt too appealing.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

RobertHodge said:


> I agree. It took a little bit over 5 hrs to download Mr Brooks AND The Hoax with my 2MB Roadrunner Cable Modem.
> 
> So now I'm set to watch them this evening. I even doubt that we'll get around to watching them both tonight. But it's really great that I could get them so quickly. It would have taken 4 to 5 days (or more) from Netflix and snail mail.
> 
> Remember how Email vs Snail Mail turned out ?


I was wondreing how fast it would download on a slower broadband connection. I only get at max 1.5 MB and I was worrying it would take a real long time.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

drx792 said:


> As much as i liked the HD selections they should BETA them with Starz HD cause paying to test these isnt too appealing.


It's a Beta service, but those aren't Beta movies. You don't get charged till you watch them, so you don't have to pay to test the download.

Plus, I'd think DirecTV's agreements with studios require that they charge.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

Has anyone found a way to pay for downloaded movies on Directv's web site?

You can log on and pay for regular pay per view movies and events but haven't found a way to do so for pay per view VOD downloads.

Anyone know if you will be able to pay for the VOD movie via the receiver over the internet (instead of the phone line)?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

RobertHodge said:


> Has anyone found a way to pay for downloaded movies on Directv's web site?
> 
> You can log on and pay for regular pay per view movies and events but haven't found a way to do so for pay per view VOD downloads.
> 
> Anyone know if you will be able to pay for the VOD movie via the receiver over the internet (instead of the phone line)?


You'll pay for them as part of your regular DirecTV monthly bill, just like ordering PPV movies. No phone line is required.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> You'll pay for them as part of your regular DirecTV monthly bill, just like ordering PPV movies. No phone line is required.


Right now I don't have a phone line plugged in.

The first part of the movie plays for a few minutes but then a message pops up to check my phone line or call customer support to purchase the movie.

So are you talking about something that should work now or something in the future?


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

RobertHodge said:


> I agree. It took a little bit over 5 hrs to download Mr Brooks AND The Hoax with my 2MB Roadrunner Cable Modem.
> 
> So now I'm set to watch them this evening. I even doubt that we'll get around to watching them both tonight. But it's really great that I could get them so quickly. It would have taken 4 to 5 days (or more) from Netflix and snail mail.
> 
> Remember how Email vs Snail Mail turned out ?


I'm downloading Evan now on a 15/2 connection. Timing it to see how long it takes. I'm curious how the PQ looks...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

RobertHodge said:


> The first part of the movie plays for a few minutes but then a message pops up to check my phone line or call customer support to purchase the movie.
> 
> So are you talking about something that should work now or something in the future?


litzdog was mistakenly referring to a feature that is currently in CE testing, which allows the receiver to report PPV and VOD purchases over the Internet instead of using a phone line. You should see this feature on your receiver very soon, I'd say within a few weeks at most.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> litzdog was mistakenly referring to a feature that is currently in CE testing, which allows the receiver to report PPV and VOD purchases over the Internet instead of using a phone line. You should see this feature on your receiver very soon, I'd say within a few weeks at most.


Thanks.

It's driving me nuts trying to figure out how to actually watch Mr. Brooks

I talked to about 6 people at cust support and they are all brain dead (as far asI can tell)


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

RobertHodge said:


> I talked to about 6 people at cust support and they are all brain dead (as far asI can tell)


Well, yeah. I wouldn't expect them to know about the upcoming Internet callback feature, but I would definitely expect them to tell you that it's impossible to do paid VOD without a phone connection. That's just a basic thing.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Well, yeah. I wouldn't expect them to know about the upcoming Internet callback feature, but I would definitely expect them to tell you that it's impossible to do paid VOD without a phone connection. That's just a basic thing.


Thanks for the reply.

The phone line is the obvious way to order as well as calling in. And thanks to your clarification I know right now the receiver via internet is not an option yet.

But what I'm trying to figure out if there's a way to pay for it online at directv.com like you can do for other PPV Movies and PPV Events and All Day Tickets for NFL etc.

I can't find a way to do it and they can't answer whether it's doable or not.

If I call directv to order they will charge $2.50 extra to process the order which bumps the price of the movie from $4.99 to $7.50. That's a little too spendy for me for one movie.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

RobertHodge said:


> But what I'm trying to figure out if there's a way to pay for it online at directv.com like you can do for other PPV Movies and PPV Events and All Day Tickets for NFL etc.


No, this is not possible.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

2 more HD movies added


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

newsposter said:


> 2 more HD movies added


Which ones?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Which ones?


It's the same three it has been.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

oh i was just going off the title of the thread and didnt realize the 2 others were mentioned before


----------

